# Cracked Heating Element --- Mr Heater



## hbongaiii (Apr 13, 2004)

The ceramic heating element for my Mr. Heater Portable buddy cracked in half. Has anyone else had this problem?? If so, what did you do? Here's some pics:


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

thats not good. call them, they have the parts and thet are pretty cheap.


----------



## hbongaiii (Apr 13, 2004)

Worst time to happen, too. I found out yesterday when I was setting up my shanty.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I was going to ask how it cracked, But whatever is dripping from the guard kinda gave it away. 

You can order parts for them http://www.mrheater.com/OrderParts2.aspx?catid=41


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes, had the same thing happen. I had my unit torn apart, ordered a new regulator, had just replaced it and was putting it back together when the element fell out and broke into three pieces! :rant::rant::rant:


----------



## hbongaiii (Apr 13, 2004)

PITBULL said:


> I was going to ask how it cracked, But whatever is dripping from the guard kinda gave it away.


Actually, the stuff dripping from the guard was where my son put the minnow bucket just a LIIIITTTLE too close to the heater. 

I have a clam 5600, when I tear it down I put the heater on the floor and close it up in the shanty. Last week when I used it, I put it in upside down (it was still a little warm and I didn't want the canvas to get burnt). When I went to use it yesterday, it(the heating element) had popped out of the heater and was cracked.

I went to the Mr. Heater website and saw that the heating element is held in by two small clips. So this is what I'm thinking happened: Being stored upside down, it got jolted either when I put it into the truck or when I took it out and then it broke.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Have you tried using it with the cracked element? Its basically some ceramic with a bunch of holes in it, I doubt a crack is going to hurt anything unless it keeps falling out.


----------



## hbongaiii (Apr 13, 2004)

I found out about it yesterday after I set up my shanty. When it started getting could I lit it. It seemed like it was gonna work fine. After it heated up, the flame blew out and it smelled like it was kicking out straight propane (with the pilot light still lit), so I'd shut it off. When I'd get cold, I'd light it, then when it would warm up and blow out, I'd turn it off and then relight the pilot. Then, when I'd get cold, I'd start the whole cycle all over again.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Jeez, what a PITA that had to be. :lol:

Time to call the parts counter.


----------

